# Gypsy Vanner



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well being a fellow Aussie, I can tell you that if you want a well bred, quality GV, you'll be paying a bucket load for it even as a weanling. 
They are not overly common/popular here as yet, and most are still imports or directly related to imports, therefore breeders are having to charge and arm and a leg for the foals to recoup their costs.


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

We had ours for around 8 years. We bought her when gypsy cobs ( as they are called here in England ) were not popular. Recently though over here their prices have sky rocketed, becomming very popular and in demand. 

Old saying is when buying a gypsy cob you must look for plently of feather and bone. Short backs and strong shoulders! 

We had a piebald named Charlie, and to this day she is my 
favorite horse we have ever owned. She had a beautiful placid temprement, and she was just gorgeous. You could groom her for hours and she would just look stunning, brilliant ling silky mane and fluffy White feathers.

They are beautiful horses to own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

You might like to join our forum....

The Gypsy Horse Group :: Index

You will meet up with hundreds of Gypsy Horse owners, from the world over. We have several members from Australia and NZ.

Gypsies are extremely popular in the US and one of our members has just been cleared to send semen of her beautiful stallion, to Australia and NZ.

Gypsies have been popular in European countries for many years now. In the US for the last 14 years or so.

Just know that Gypsy Horses can only be called 'Vanners' if they are registered with the Vanner Registry. The majority of us do not call them Vanners. That was a name 'coined' by one of the first people in the US who imported them. Mostly they are called Gypsy Cobs or Gypsy Horses. In European countries, they are called 'Tinkers'.

Not as many in Australia as in other countries yet, but more and more really nice ones are being sent there. 

Lizzie


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

very cool i love gypsy vanners thats my dream horse someday.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*Murphy the Irish Tinker*

Gypsy 'Vanners' are hairy coloured horses, and the horse I have shown below was/is named 'Murphy'. He took me fox hunting up in the mountains of Wales and along the ridges over the winter months of 2003/4. He was a very capable sure footed sturdy cob - his colour was incidental.

Once I sat outside a pub for lunch drinking a glass of wine and eating a egg and salad creme sandwich. There was no hitching post so I had to eat with one hand and at the same time hold 'Murph' by the reins in the left hand. For a while he stood patiently behind the bench looking over my shoulder, then all of a sudden he made a lunge for the sandwich and with one bite it was gone. I never knew before then that horses liked sandwiches.

I have never doubted that gypsies have good taste when it comes to horses. If Murphy was a typical example of his breed, then they certainly do. Murphy was never mine, but I enjoyed his company immensely whilst I was looking after him.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you for your pictures Barry. Loved the Gypsy. Looked like a really nice boy. There are several very big Gypsy Horse breeders in Wales. 

And thank you for the Monmouth pic. Almost all my family still live there. Makes me very homesick.

Lizzie


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Lizzie - I assure you it still all looks the same and on the right horse, the riding is magnificent.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that Barry. Most of my family and indeed ancestors, lived or are buried, in Bedwellty.

In the late 1800's and early 1900's, my grandfather bred Welsh Cobs, in the area. Just a few years ago, a lady sent me an old oil painting, of my grandfather's most famous stallion. I was thrilled to have received it.

Sometimes, if I concentrate, I can still 'smell' Wales. Strange isn't it.

Living in the desert of S. California, I SO miss damp green fields and seeing sheep grazing on the hillsides. 

Lizzie


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Kayty - I will have to keep an eye out and wait for the right opportunity to come along. Where in Aus are you? 

HC - Thanks for the advice and Charlie sounds gorgeous!

Lizzie - love your username! And thanks for the link and the naming conventions. I have joined. See you there!

Barry - gorgeous horse, stunning scenery and hilarious story! My TB chased my 4yo down the other day for her peanut butter sandwich!

**** you all, you have just made me want one even MORE.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Im in SA


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Lizzie, In this recession the Valleys are not a good area to live. But I guess you know that. The weather too this year has been unkind and up around Blackwood the snow has been deep, crisp and very cold.

We rescued last week a pretty Welsh Cob D X Trotter mare - whose Grandad was Eddw Prince - probably Mr Weeks's stock who still lives in Blackwood. She is a pretty little thing at 15H 2 or thereabouts but she needs to put back on the weight she lost from being neglected over the cold weather. She was given to us, with her bones sticking out and very bad mud fever. But within just a week of cosseting she's coming round quickly and proving to be a sharp little girl. We'll fatten her up, check her level of schooling and look for a long term home for her.

The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence but my guess is that California is a more prosperous area than Caerphilly

Barry G

PS How does a Welshie, presumably with a valley's accent get on amongst all those Yanks?. Can you make yourself understood?


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*A day out with the Monmouthshire Hunt*

A picture speaks a thousand words. Here the followers are waiting for the terrier man over the edge of the ridge to dig out a foxhole. We followers were taking a breather and a swig.

This photo was taken on one of the ridges in the Black Mountains just north of Abergavenny in South Wales. It is an area of Outstanding Natural Beauty and as such is protected from further development. The few locals make their living either as lifestock farmers, or from tourism and sometimes by supporting the second home owners. Interestingly for Forum members, there are four trekking centres along the length of this one valley. If you are a competent rider, then it is a magnificent place to ride on one of the locally trained, sure footed cobs This is not the terrain for fancy Thorobreds, rather it is the homeland of the Welsh Cob. The hillsides have barely been touched by mechanised farming although the vegetation has been shaped by sheep, deer and rabbits. In the summer months it is a glorious place to visit, but in mid winter it is best to stay at home unless you are one of the hardy types. Access to the area is by private car or bike, there is no public transport. One stays in boarding houses or pubs, there are no modern hotels nearby.

There are two fox hunts which work this area. It is a fact of life that foxes kill lambs in the spring, so either the hunt chases them or the farmers shoot them. The local farmers will defend this policy. However without the fox there would be a plague of rabbits, so there is a careful balance for man to reach. Venison is also a source of income but the numbers of deer allowed to run free must be managed carefully. Buzzards and hawks of various types fly overhead. There are no other predators except man. 

On the day, the Monmouthshire Hunt had met in the grounds of Llanthony Abbey - an settlement founded in 1100 AD by a Norman knight named William de Lacy. Today the roofless ruins still stand but in the grounds there is a pub, a guest house and a small tea room plus, importantly for we riders, a trekking centre. It was from here that I hired Murphy, my trusty steed for a days hunting.

Hunting over this terrain calls for special riding expertise. Most of the chase takes place up on the ridges. To get up there the horse has to first climb the steep, loose tracks. The terrain is largely covered by bracken and pitted with rocks, clumps of vegetation and holes created by rabbits and foxes. The dark areas of vegetation usually indicate the presence of a bog, some of them quite deep. The local horses know where to put their feet down safely, the visiting rider hasn‘t a clue. When the huntsman blows that horn then the horses are off and surprisingly the unevenness of the terrain does little to slow the horses down. One minute you will find yourself on a sandy track, the next minute in a sea of bracken. One minute you are going uphill and the next you are going downhill. You’ll be lucky to catch sight of a fox and you‘ll spend the day chasing a pack of fox hounds and a man in a red coat. 

But there is a saying: “what goes up must come down” and towards the end of the day the huntsman will direct the hounds back down the steep sides of the ridges towards the lane which runs along the bottom of the valley. 

The horse will be too excited to walk, and the slopes are too steep to canter so invariably you’ll find yourself trotting downhill on a sandy path at a 45 degree angle on a 45 degree slope. The horse will be fired up with adrenaline, you’ll be exhausted as you start the descent and your muscles will be utterly destroyed by the time you reach the bottom of the hillside You can’t sit in, you can’t rise, so you stand to the trot. You daren’t lean too far forwards, you’ll put the horse on its forehand; you’ve got to lean back to help keep the horse and yourself in balance. You must give the horse its head to balance itself and thereby you give back to the horse control of both direction and speed of pace. There is no horn to cling to on an English saddle. If you fall you’ll roll down the side of the hill. Your feet are rammed home in the stirrup irons and one foot, is held higher than the other. Your legs are wrapped tightly round the barrel of the horse to stop yourself from sliding forwards. It is the grip of your calves and under thighs which keep you in the saddle. You are preying the horse doesn’t lose its footing. If it does, it might break a leg and you will wind up lying underneath it. It is one of those moments of a lifetime which you’ll never forget. There’s no subtlety, no style, no grace; it is a terrifying yet exhilarating ride. 

This was when my coloured horse Murphy excelled. He get me down without putting a foot wrong but in the process he destroyed me. I was physically shattered by the descent from that ridge. A regular criticism of ‘Murff ‘was that on a regular trek he was lazy. His day job was to carry riders up and down to the ridges. Unless you chivvied him along then he took it easy. He was also his own man and if he didn’t like the rider’s style of riding then he would rebel. But on this day I saw another side of him and I could not have had a better partner for the day. For this sort of terrain he had proved himself to be absolutely superb. We had reason to believe he was bred by Gypsies and if this is the stamp of horse they like to ride and pull their carts, then I can well understand why.

Some folks get the impression that Fox Hunting in Britain is one of the class dividing sports. With the Monmouthshire, hunting over this ground, nothing could be further from the truth. You were judged not by what you wore, or even the look of your horse - you were judged by whether you could keep up with the Master. There were no jumps but there were bogs and I know which of the two is the easier to negotiate. It was largely because of this day’s outing with Murff that when the opportunity arose I bought Joe who was his stable companion. But Joe ( a Gypsy horse of a different stamp) represented another series of stories.


(Actually the picture told 1145 words).


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Barry. Thank you SO much m'dear, for giving such a wonderful story of the hunt. Might I ask your permission to copy and keep your description and beautiful photos please? If I ever show them to anyone, I would always give you credit of course. 

Re. the recession. I doubt it could be any worse than in S. California. Entire streets with foreclosed, empty homes. Thousands living on the streets. Horrible crime. Gang problems everywhere. Huge taxes. Millions of illegals and the list goes on. I came here many years ago and S. Ca. was nice then. Now, almost all my friends have moved away to other states and many to other countries. 

Just recently they have been lettng criminals by the thousands, out of our jails because of overcrowding.

I can no longer walk my dogs, because of all the macho idiots walking their Pitbulls. We no longer go out at night at all. We are on SS and it becomes more difficult each year, to make it to the next month. Add to that, the horrible problem of health care here. 

Certainly there are some nice and safer places in S. Ca. Where my daughter lives (who owns all the Gypsies I show here) it is really quite nice and relatively crime free. But for millions, life is very difficult here. Most of my family in Wales, seem to be doing a whole lot better than us.

I think many over there, still have the feeling that anyone in California, must be wealthy, sitting by a pool and sipping something cool all the time. Maybe that comes from movies? I don't know. I know one of my elderly cousins in Wales, seems to feel that way and I constantly try to explain that she is much better off there. They own their own home, have a nice pension, free health care and a new car every few years. They go for a nice walk down to the pub a couple of times a week and meet up with old friends. I doubt they ever have to worry about where the next meal is coming from. 

A few years ago, I lost a home I dearly loved, when gangs took over the whole street, little by little. They attacked homes on our street almost every night, until it became impossible to live there. We moved out overnight, in fear for our lives. The police were little help, since by the time they'd arrive, all gang members were gone. These gang members were mostly young and illegal, according to what the police told me. They just couldn't catch them. I lost my home of many years, all the money I'd put into it and of course, my good credit, since I had just moved out and abandoned it. I had put over $100,000 just in upgrades, quite apart from what it cost in the first place. Sadly, my elderly neighbour who stayed there and thought he'd fight it out with the gangs, was shot through his front room window, just months after we moved. I look at the house on google earth and it looks as though it is still empty, 14 years later. Probably just a hangout now, for gangs and druggies. This was in North Hollywood. 

Strangely enough, just weeks before, I had seen a fellow on the news, who had been forced to leave his home in similar circumstances. I never forgot his words. He said, "Remember, it's me today. Tomorrow it could be you." And in our case, it was. 

I have been in the US for 48 years now and have lived in many states. I'm afraid I like all, better than S. California. 

Lizzie


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Lizzie - what a sad story. We Brits hear that all is rosy in the land of the free and of course it isn't. But at least Sth California has the sun, maybe too much. I visited LA and San Francisco when I was working. I was never tempted to move there - the violence and the drugs always troubled me. I seriously thought of moving to Houston - indeed for a couple of years I kept an appartment there. If I had moved to the US it would have been to Raleigh Durham in NC. But in the end I didn't. From those days I still have friends living in Houston, New Jersey and Durham. The lifestyle always looked plush to me but there wasn't a recession then.

Over here this year might prove to be difficult especially in Wales where more workers have jobs as public employees than as employees of private companies. But as you know the State gives some degree of support even if it is not enough. Petrol has now reached £5.50 per gallon - say 8$ per US gallon - mostly as tax of course. Crime is a problem but largely for the big cities - where we live in the countryside alongside the Welsh border, it is not - mercifully.

As far as the article and the photos - then by all means, show your friends what a pretty place Wales is. If you look up my UserCP you find the other threads which I have posted on the forum - there are some more stories you might be interested to read. Alternatively you can do a search for 'Joe' my cob gelding or 'DiDi' my Irish Draught /Connemara mare.
Keep cheerful.

Barry G


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I have several friends in England who follow the hounds on Gypsies and one who even plays polo. These little cobs just seem to be handy at whatever is put to them.

I was actually brought up in Norfolk mostly and my step grandfather was Master of the Hounds in Norfolk, but I never do remember meeting him. I only heard he was quite a character and is mentioned in a few books.

Thank you Barry, for allowing me to save your pics and writings. I shall treasure them. 

Lizzie


----------



## Painted Black (Feb 3, 2011)

They are so beautiful, almost fairy tale like. I would love to see them in person... so far only in photos.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Join our Gypsy Horse Forum if you like, and you will meet up with several breeders in Canada. 

The Gypsy Horse Group :: Index

Whether buying or not, I'm sure they'd love you to visit their horses.

Lizzie


----------



## lucyhorizon (Apr 18, 2011)

here is my vanner harvey, hes 16.1h and now 9 years old..got him when he was 3 pics are from when he was about four. id always had arabs but this guy has won me over..hes very sharp and very strong!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

He's lovely lucyhorizon. Not many Gypsies as tall as that. Is he a true Gypsy or maybe a Drum? Lots of fabulous Gypsies in your area.

Lizzie


----------



## lucyhorizon (Apr 18, 2011)

as far as i know there arent too many other gypsy horses in the area..though we do have them passing through on the way to appleby horse fair. when i bought him he was just 14.2 and just grew and grew! lol though i tend to keep him hidden away when they are about as in my area coloureds like him are being stolen to order, they often stop and offer me money for him..like £10,000!! it seems they like the larger ones..but not much bigger than him as he would fit between the shafts of a cart perfectly, and be strong enough to work all day. the gypsies ive spoken to about him seem to think hes by a vanner, out of a vanner, rather than a small heavy x with a cob type or all the other variations that may leave you with this type of horse..though as i got him auction with no known parentage i will never know.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't blame you for keeping him hidden. The reason you probably don't see the large herds of good Gypsies in your area, is for the same reason. The breeders we mostly purchase from in the US, keep their herds far from public roads most usually. 

Have you shaved his feather at some point, or does he just not grow much? If what I see in the pic, is the most he usually has, then he could have been a Gypsy cross Shire or Clyde. This would make him a Drum Horse.

People don't realise that the Gypsies do pay huge money for their horses, between each other in the UK. Mostly a great deal more than we pay in the US. And these are not those horses with a bit of colour, one sees in fields by the side of the road. I know of a filly who sold for sixty thousand pounds and several others which sold for much more. 

My daughter went to Appleby a couple of years ago. The mare she wanted was sold for an enormous sum, so she came home empty handed. She also saw a filly she wanted and couldn't afford. However, that filly was purchased eventually and brought to the US by someone else. My daughter was then lucky enough to purchase her. 

Would you be interested in having him DNA'd in our world wide Gypsy data base? Who knows, you might even find out his background. If so, pm me and I'll give you the details.

Lizzie


----------



## lucyhorizon (Apr 18, 2011)

in these pics he didnt have his full feather..and he always has less leg hair with his summer coat. he was hogged and de feathered for his auction and ive spent the last few years growing stuff back so his mane is down to his shoulders now..yeah! would be interested in having him dna'd if its not too pricey..


----------



## lucyhorizon (Apr 18, 2011)

sorry wont let me pm you ..i havent made enough posts or something silly!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm. OK. I'll try to pm you and see if you receive it.

Lizzie


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

i love these horses too ive looked into it. costs are from 25,000 to 100,000. so expensive


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Where on earth have you been looking? Who is advertising a horse for $100,000?? I'd like to know who this horse is.

There are hundreds of Gypsies for well under $10,000 and many nice colts for under 4 or 5k.

Lizzie


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

i just typed in gypsy vanner for sale on google. it brought up a maroon page with like 50 horses. not one was bollow my price. im likkeee coughhhhhh cough holy s. i cant afford that


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

My friend is the son of the farmer who owns all the land surrounding Llanthony Abbey, and he breeds welshies and also has a big piebald tradi cob stallion


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Traditional cobs (or Gypsy Vanners as the americans call them) are gaining popularity here, a few years ago you couldn't give them away! Now they are sold as good quiet allrounders, up to about £5,000 for a good ridden one, more for one with a decent Traditional class showing record, and I would say £500 - £800 for a yearling. 


There is some dispute as to whether they are a real breed, at the moment they are defined as a type, along with Show cobs (which I prefer), Sport horses, Hacks and Hunters.


People have a romanticised idea about Gypsys and their horses, but round here you find dead coloured cobs dumped in the canal, and starving horses tethered by the side of the road :S There are a lot of welfare issues, and problems with abandoned horses (mostly coloured cobs) and stolen horses (coloured cobs again.)


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

> Traditional cobs (or Gypsy Vanners as the americans call them)


Just for the record, most Americans do NOT call them vanners. ONLY those who are registered with the Vanner Association, call them that. The majority of us, do not use that registry and we call them cobs or horses. Regardless of registry, they are all the same breed. That is of course, if they are from reliable breeders and have a ton of info, pictures and DNA to back them up.

In the US, we only purchase from a handful of UK breeders. These horses are quite different from those you will see by the side of the road. 

We know the pedigrees now for several generations, have DNA which goes back to horses over 30 now and stud books have been kept.


Lizzie


----------



## lucyhorizon (Apr 18, 2011)

lizzie, just posted some more pics of harv in album , took them tonight. kerm has eaten half his mane off today in field lol


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Done a quick search, they are pretty cheap here, if they really do sell for that sort of price in America, and it costs about £2000 to import a horse, is there not a profit to be made by someone shipping them over?

All of these are ridden, mostly under £2,500...











http://www.horsemart.co.uk/cobs_horse_4_yrs_14_2_hh_piebald_west_sussex/advert/154876











http://www.horsemart.co.uk/cobs_horse_3_yrs_14_2_hh_piebald_cheshire/advert/155831











http://www.horsemart.co.uk/cobs_horse_4_yrs_14_3_hh_piebald_worcestershire/advert/158134











http://www.horsemart.co.uk/cobs_horse_12_yrs_15_2_hh_piebald_surrey/advert/158005











http://www.horsemart.co.uk/showing_horse_6_yrs_13_2_hh_piebald_lancashire/advert/163760











http://www.horsemart.co.uk/cobs_horse_7_yrs_15_1_hh_coloured_west_midlands/advert/163399











http://www.horsemart.co.uk/cobs_horse_7_yrs_14_1_hh_coloured_west_midlands/advert/163398











http://www.horsemart.co.uk/cobs_horse_4_yrs_14_2_hh_piebald_staffordshire/advert/163289











http://www.horsemart.co.uk/cobs_horse_16_yrs_14_3_hh_piebald_lincolnshire/advert/162425











http://www.horsemart.co.uk/cobs_horse_5_yrs_1_mth_15_2_hh_piebald_surrey/advert/157834​


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

OK Levade, lets get one thing straight. Gypsy Horses in the US, do not sell for the huge amounts we constantly see people stating on forums. A very few in the past, have sold for big money, but not for a few years now. Most are actually under $10,000.

Looking at the pics and following the leads, I see many call them 'vanners', yet I don't see they are registered in the Vanner registry. I see no pedigrees listed either. 

Looking at number 6, whom I quite like, I see his price is 3,250 British pounds. That equals $5,361. He is a gelding. His import fee here, after going through quarantine, would be about 10-12 thousand US dollars. And that is if he passes quarantine without problems. If he had to stay in quarantine for any length of time, costs could mount. Then one must haul from the quarantine station, to the home of the final purchaser. That could be another $1,000 according to distance.

Say the quarantine is only $10,000 for import. His cost then to the buyer here, would be $15,361. Why would anyone pay that for a gelding? If he were a stallion with documented background, DNA'd and registered, AND having a background of producing some high selling offspring in the UK, he might be worth it to someone. But even then, we have all the known bloodlines here in the US and it wouldn't be worth anyone importing at that price when we can purchase locally, see the horse in person and try him/her out, if under saddle.

People in the UK seem to constantly see coloured horses, think they are all Gypsies and/or of the quality we purchase, listen to huge prices they sell for here (almost always untrue) and think they can make money by buying up coloured horses there and shipping them over. It just doesn't work that way and we don't just buy up any old cheap coloured horse from the UK. 

I hope I have cleared this up a bit. Not saying some of the horses you posted are not lovely mounts, but some are not the quality we purchase and many are geldings. 

As a Gypsy Horse community now in the US, we are on a huge push to encourage breeders to geld all colts before sale, unless absolutely top quality and to run them on before deciding. 

Lizzie


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

My first horse was a gypsy cob foal, she is now nearly a year old and is the most laid back foal i have ever met. I dont think you need to pay over the odds for a gypsy cob, dealers around my area are swamped in them so you would be able to pick one up for approx £250-£300. I have also had another one from a rescue centre, he is a 5 year old skewbald.






Annie 8 months






Stitch 5 Year old rescue
i would recommend a gypsy cob as a first horse as they are so laid back.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I love them as well! I would breed Tess to one  Id own one as well but alas, are not common in Australia


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Great info thanks guys. 

They will be one day Tess!


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

I adore them, I think they're so regal and pretty!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They sure will be I hope


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

You can't just say "I want a gypsy vanner". You can say "I want a QH". But, unless you have 10k I don't think you will be able to afford a gypsy vanner. I look at it as if your dream horse are always the expensive ones. Trust me, I think everyone wants a gypsy vanner or a coal black fresian but I think you should look into it alot!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

And if you look into it, you will find a ton of Gypsies, well under $10,000. Many at under $5,000.

Lizzie


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

FeatheredFeet said:


> And if you look into it, you will find a ton of Gypsies, well under $10,000. Many at under $5,000.
> 
> Lizzie


Very true. I don't know about bloodlines or whatever, but last year I found a cute little Gypsy Cob colt (maybe 2/yo?) online in my area for $2000. Sure he didn't have markings as loud as some, but he was nice nonetheless!


----------



## Beckyinva (May 2, 2011)

*Frontline question*

Is anyone having trouble finding Frontline for feathers? I am and was wondering if it is being discontinued. Anyone else?


----------

